# New Quickstarter: Sickness and Health



## EN Publishing (May 20, 2022)

It's Friday 20th May, and here's what we've been up to this week and what we’ve got planned for next week.



*Sickness and Health*

We’re excited to launch our next Quickstarter campaign next week on Tuesday 24th May!

This 30-page 5E supplement includes 16 diseases and 2 adventures ready to be used in your 5th Edition games!


6 new mundane and supernatural diseases, including bottle fever, demonic plague, and walking rot.
5 new sicknesses from beyond the confines of the material realms for planar travellers, such as adverse ascension, fey longings, and spectral thought worms.
5 diabolical new infections including wyrm pox, the fluxx, and mycological wildfire.
Guidelines for creating your own diseases in your 5E game.
2 adventures -- Fungal Bums, an adventure designed for 3rd-6th level PCs featuring a curious infection of intelligent mushrooms, and The Pallid Piper, for players to return to at 7th–9th level… if they survive.

Follow the link here to be notified when we launch! 









*Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Fulfilment*

We are emailing all Kickstarter backers in North America individually to confirm your address over the next few weeks. The books are at our US warehouse and currently being packed and organised ready to ship. Pre-orders will be sent out in the US after Kickstarter fulfilment is complete - this will be in a few weeks time. We will email all pre-order customer individually with tracking details too.

Kickstarter rewards and pre-orders have all been sent out from our UK warehouse to backers in UK, Europe and Australia.

Adventures in Zeitgeist has finished printing and we will start fulfilment shortly. This will arrive in a separate parcel to your other rewards for Level Up.  Backers in the UK and Europe can expect their books in June. Backers in North America and the rest of the world can expect their copies Adventures in Zeitgeist in July.

Also, this week Foundry VTT now has Level Up: Memories of Holdenshire. A starter 5E adventure for charcter levels 1-3 introducing the Level Up: A5E rules. 



*Gatepass Gazette*

The GatepassGazette Issue #3 is now available! As always, it's jammed full of new content, including the long-awaited Spiderfolk heritage, new archetypes (subclasses), exploration challenges, monster variants, and magic items!

The_ Gate Pass Gazette_ is the official monthly magazine for _Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition_. Each month, this digital supplement comes crammed with new rules and resources for your game. Each month you'll get a digital magazine containing official _Level Up_ material. We also include a coupon so you can buy the PoD at cost.

You can subscribe at patreon.com/gatepass



*UK Games Expo*

We’ve been making plans for our time at the UK Games Expo in a few weeks time.

Games of Level Up Advanced 5th Edition are being run in the RPG area which you can sign up to play. You’ll also be able to chat to the EN Publishing team and browse books at our stand in Hall 1.








*That’s all for this week!*

Jessica Hancock | Business Manager


----------

